# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Amnezi misterioze???

## sam1r

*Të zhdukur ne mënyrë misterioze, për tu gjetur më pas me kujtesë krejtësisht të fshirë*
Ne Kazan te Rusise, nje economist u zhduk ndersa kthehej nga puna per ne shtepi, per tu shfaqur pas gjashte muajsh, nje mije kilometra larg, nderkohe qe nuk arrinte te mbante mend asgje per veten. Nje 15-vjeqar nga Lipetseki, I zhdukur teksa shkonte ne shkolle u gjet ne nje pyll prane Moskes, dhe nuk arrinte te kujtonte absolutisht asgje. Nje ushtar u zgjua ne nje spital dhe u tha mjekeve se nuk kujtonte dot as emrin e tij. Ekonomisti, studenti e ushtari jane pjese e nje grupi prej 31 vetash, viktima te amnezise, qe gjate pese vjeteve te fundit u nenshtrohen rregullisht kurave ne Institutin Psikiatrik Serbski te Moskes. Ndokush prej tyre ka arritur te rigjeje kujtesen autobiografike, por askush nuk ka as idene me te mjegullt per ate qe mund ti kete ndodhur gjate kohes kur eshte zhdukur. Eksperimente te sherbimeve secrete me psikofarmake te fuqishem?
*Thjesht Mitomanë??*
Rrembime aliene?I kemi shqyrtuar te gjitha hipotezat, thote profesori Zurab Kekelidze, nendrejtori I institutit, gjate nje interviste per Moskvski Komsomolets. Nuk vuajne nga asnje shqetesim mendor, nuk njoh asnje psikofarmak aq te fuqishem qe arrin ta beje kete efekt. Asnje e dhene nuk na ben te mendojme se behet fjale per ndonje trillium. Alienet. Fillimisht duhet provuar qe ekzistojne. Edhe nje tjeter detaj I pashpjegueshem, thuajse te gjithe jane gjetur pa asnje fije kujtese prane nje hekurudhe. Edhe nje detaj tjeter I rendesishem: fenomeni eshte vene re thuajse vetem te meshkujt(vetem 3femra). Pacientet kane shume pak gjera te perbashketa me njeri tjetrin: mosha nga 16 ne 66vjet dhe te gjithe vijne nga shtresa te ndryshme shoqerore. Instituti (I njohur ne epoken sovjetike, pasi aty trajtoheshin disidentet politik) mes te shtruarve ka edhe nje gjermano-rus, I zhdukur ndersa drejtonte makinen ne Gjermani dhe I zgjuar pa billet ne nje tren prane qytetit Vologda, I vendosur rreth 500km larg Moskes. Nuk e di kush jam, nuk e kam idene se ku po shkoj  vetem keto fjale diti te thoshte. Me pas u zbulua se nuk qe ne gjendje te thoshte asnje fjale ne gjermanisht, gjuhe qe e njihte ne menyre te persosur. Ne koke I kishte mbetur vetem ruishtja qe fliste kur jetonte ne Kazakstan. Gjermani u kthye ne Gjermani, ku iu desh te mesonte nga zeroja gjuhen e Getes, per te mundur te komunikonte me gruan dhe femijet. Ndersa ushtari u dashurua me nje infermiere, me te cilen edhe u martua, nderkohe qe nuk pranon ne asnje menyre te kthehet ne shtepi, ku thote se ka vetem te huaj.

----------

